# Icepengwyn sad news



## littlefrog (Jun 18, 2017)

Not sure how to get the news out there, but my 'co-conspirator' Alex Challis has suffered a very severe health setback Thursday evening and will not be filling any orders any time soon. He sells on e-bay as 'icepengwyn'. If you have ordered from him in the last week or so, please contact me directly. I don't know what his speaking schedule might be, but I assume he has talks lined up. If you are one of those talks, contact me and maybe I can cover. Alex sometimes sells at shows using my business name (Littlefrog Farm). This isn't exactly correct (it is much more informal than that) but it is close enough - and I will try my best to honor any commitments he may have made.

Today I and Kristen (from New World Orchids) went to his house and we each took about half of his plants for safe-keeping. There were some plants that did not survive, but not many - it has been unseasonably hot and dry here in Michigan the last few days - I think we got to the plants in time to salvage the vast majority. We would both be happy to ship any outstanding orders, but we have no access to his e-mail to know what those orders might be. Bear with us while we try to sort this out.

At this point Alex is in a medically induced coma and from my understanding of the situation more likely than not to make some sort of recovery - hopefully a complete recovery. I'm not the right kind of doctor to make those calls with confidence though, and it will definitely take some time. I tend to refer to him as a 'force of nature', if you've met him you know what I mean. I hope to give you better news soon.

Rob


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope he will make a full recovery.


----------



## troy (Jun 19, 2017)

He has my prairs!! I always got great stuff from him


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 19, 2017)

Sorry to hear about this.
He is among the best sellers. Everything I have bought from him has been nearly perfect!

I hope he gets better.
Also, I hope someone gets his email info to take care of any ebay business in good order, so as not to get some angry buyers who are not aware of what is going on with him.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 19, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Sorry to hear about this.
> He is among the best sellers. Everything I have bought from him has been nearly perfect!
> 
> I hope he gets better.
> Also, I hope someone gets his email info to take care of any ebay business in good order, so as not to get some angry buyers who are not aware of what is going on with him.



I know so little about Ebay that it is scary... I've never gotten into that racket. Is there a way to notify people without having access to an individual seller's account? If there is I'll be happy to do that.

Given enough time I could probably hack his e-mail account (he has used my computer before and at one point I may or may not have had those skills, I plead the 5th). I just don't have the time. I guess it means I should probably give somebody my passwords or some way to get them, just in case it happens to me. I'm getting to the age where I could be gone tomorrow, I just don't like to think about it.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 19, 2017)

> At this point Alex is in a medically induced coma



Alex is good people. I always found his sense of humor in line with my own. Thanks for taking on his plants and trying to make good on the orders. Most of his customers are repeat orders and should be relatively easy to find here and through our members. If anyone asks me I may refer them your way, but I am sure that they will be more than understanding.

He was as passionate about trains as orchids and every show I saw him at he was off to hit some old, half abandoned yard to scope out any passing through. 

Hope he finds himself some peace.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2017)

Man, a fellow orchid and N-scale train nut!  My best wishes for his recovery. Thanks for being responsible to his customers also.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 19, 2017)

littlefrog said:


> I know so little about Ebay that it is scary... I've never gotten into that racket. Is there a way to notify people without having access to an individual seller's account? If there is I'll be happy to do that.
> 
> Given enough time I could probably hack his e-mail account (he has used my computer before and at one point I may or may not have had those skills, I plead the 5th). I just don't have the time. I guess it means I should probably give somebody my passwords or some way to get them, just in case it happens to me. I'm getting to the age where I could be gone tomorrow, I just don't like to think about it.



You have to get log-in information from him or whoever else knows, and then contact all the buyers about the hold up.
Otherwise, some people might start getting angry.


----------



## jacqi (Jun 19, 2017)

*E-bay page*

I just checked his e-bay page and there are no orchids listed. It's just trains 
and a book.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jun 19, 2017)

This is awful news. I will keep Alex in my prayers. He has been very good to me and my orchid society--coming to visit us once a year and bring beautiful and amazing plants. I hope he recovers. He has such a great sense of humor about growing, collecting orchids. Is it possible you can get ahold of ebay, explain what happened and see if they can help fulfil any of Alex's orders? I have checked his plant auctions and they all look like they have either been sold or expired.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 19, 2017)

MattWoelfsen said:


> This is awful news. I will keep Alex in my prayers. He has been very good to me and my orchid society--coming to visit us once a year and bring beautiful and amazing plants. I hope he recovers. He has such a great sense of humor about growing, collecting orchids. Is it possible you can get ahold of ebay, explain what happened and see if they can help fulfil any of Alex's orders? I have checked his plant auctions and they all look like they have either been sold or expired.



If there are no outstanding orchid orders I'm not going to worry about it. I couldn't do anything about train stuff anyway, I don't know a caboose from a hole in the ground and have no idea where he keeps that stuff.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2017)

god bless him, sounds serious and i wish the best for him


----------



## SFLguy (Jun 20, 2017)

The last plant he sold was on the 11th



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jun 21, 2017)

Wishes and Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm sad to post this, but Alex died this morning. I don't know all the particulars, but apparently he had massive brain damage, so recovering wasn't an option. Alex was a gem, a valued and key member of the orchid community here in Michigan. His passing leaves a huge void here.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 26, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm sad to post this, but Alex died this morning. I don't know all the particulars, but apparently he had massive brain damage, so recovering wasn't an option. Alex was a gem, a valued and key member of the orchid community here in Michigan. His passing leaves a huge void here.



Please post an obituary if one is available. Condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## troy (Jun 26, 2017)

The cycle of life, I hope he is blessed in the afterlife!!


----------



## abax (Jun 26, 2017)

Condolences to his family. I hate seeing great orchid people disappear from our lives.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2017)

Our condolences to his family. R.I.P.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2017)

Very sorry to hear


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jun 27, 2017)

My condolences to his friends and family, that really sucks


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 27, 2017)

My condolences to his family. I'm very sad to read this, and I will make sure to treasure all the plants I've bought from him all the more. May he rest in peace.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear this news. It's been a hard year for orchid folks.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 27, 2017)

My condolences. Rest in peace.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jun 27, 2017)

Very sad to hear. RIP Alex.


----------



## Ray (Jun 27, 2017)

I met Alex while on a speaking tour. Nice guy. Damn.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 27, 2017)

This has been a tremendous shock and loss for all of us here in the Michigan orchid community and beyond. I can only imagine how much more difficult it must be for his family. I send my condolences to his loved ones.

Rest in peace, Alex. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 27, 2017)

A total shock. He looked well at the MOS Spring Show this year so I'm guessing it was something sudden and unforeseen. We judged together on occasion back in the day, and did some business on the side. He will be missed by many in the orchid community; growers and judges alike. Rest in peace, Alex.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2017)

Alex's obituary, by request:

Obituary for Alexander Michael Challis
September 14, 1961 – June 26, 2017

Beloved son of Michael and Natalia Challis and brother of Peter Michael Challis, reposed in the Lord on June 26, 2017.

Alexander was a member of our Saint Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church since his early childhood. He loved his Parish, its traditions, and upon moving to the present location he planned, helped and planted the donated trees enhancing our grounds. As Alex had a Master of Science in Biology from the University of Michigan, he insisted there should be a botanical description placed at each tree.

Alex devoted much time to his work in the Orchid Business here in Michigan, nearby States and as far as Hawaii. Alex was blessed by his very loving extended family, so many friends in his native Ann Arbor, and by the enthusiastic folks of the Ann Arbor Orchid Society.

In lieu of flowers, donations may be made in memory of Alex to Saint Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church, in support of the ongoing iconography work. http://www.stnickaa.org/iconography.


----------

